# Visa D2 Approved without date appointment sef



## Aymen007 (6 mo ago)

Hello,

I received approval for my d2 visa
I got my passport from the embassy but the problem is that there is no link to the appointment in it
The embassy told me to contact the sef service or go to Portugal and organize with the sef service to make an appointment
please help me what i have to do to get an appointment
I have several commitments in my country and I can’t leave it all for an indefinite period
Because I don’t know how long to wait for me to have an appointment knowing that I heard that for d2 visas normally as soon as we will receive the acceptance of the visa in receipt also the appointment date register on visa

Best regards


----------

